# Kessel Run 2020 kiddings



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I decided to start a separate one since we had a lot in the other thread.

Soooo our girls we are waiting on now are:

Peaches (4F) - F1 Mini-Nubian - Due March 7
Corabelle (3F) - Nubian - Due March 8
Calypso (FF) - Nubian - Due March 9
Delilah (FF) - Mini-Nubian - Due May 30

Took some pictures today and thought I'd share.

Peach always gives me twins, hoping this year it's twin does and not bucks like last time. We're keeping a doe from her if she gives us one.

















Corabelle. She's the biggest of the three...I'm wondering if maybe she has trips in there. SHe at least has a couple I'd think. Can't wait to see these kids.
























Calypso. She's a FF...waiting for her udder to start up, she's 104 days and usually by now I see/feel something.
























This is Kulani, who all three are bred to










I don't have pics of Delilah. Today was supposed to be heat day and she missed it so maybe a good sign!

THink pink for everyone! Last year we had a bad buck year, oy. So far this season we've had 2 does and 1 buck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh man I love Kulani's color , he's so handsome! 

Sending twin does wishes all around!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Following!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

You take great pics!!! Gorgeous goats!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

daisysmaid said:


> You take great pics!!! Gorgeous goats!!


Thanks! I'm getting to that point where I'm anxious for babies again LOL. But I'm MORE excited about plans for next year!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness...look at those pretty mamas! And that Buck. He is gorgeous! What color is he? I cant wait to see what babiez you get! Sending prayerz for all to be healthy and what you are wanting! ...Now we have to wait....(embarrassed)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness...look at those pretty mamas! And that Buck. He is gorgeous! What color is he? I cant wait to see what babiez you get! Sending prayerz for all to be healthy and what you are wanting! ...Now we have to wait....(embarrassed)


He is considered blue roan...or maybe blue roan with a splash of rutt...lol. I love that color and Lulu (from Mercy in) is his daughter. She's the splittin' image of him. Like a little clone and spoiled as can be.

He's not mine, I leased him. He's actually going back home on Saturday. He's a really nice (and super gentle) buck and I'm hoping he improves some things for us.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well he did improve for you...Lulu! Shes a doll! I am like you. I love his color! Im glad hes gentle too. 
Oh I do hope and pray you have easy birthings & beautiful kidds. Im so excited for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

WOW, it's getting close isn't it.... your does are gorgeous! 
Little Calypso stole my heart though she's just got charisma in those pictures... I can't wait to see her kids as well as the others!
I'll keep checking in


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm excited about them all! Took me forever to get Calypso bred..and I've been questioning it (even though I had a positive blood test) because she has not made a bit of an udder yet, but she's just been getting too big for me to deny. IDK, we will find out. I hope she's not just fat from eating like the other PG ones

Here's some pics from today. Couldn't get a good one of Peach....everyone is 30 days away now. Peach and Corabelle have little udders starting now!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Looking good!!! Sending happy kidding vibes to all of your lovely girls.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're looking great! It's getting exciting


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Goodness girl..thats a bunch of preggo Does! They look FANTASTIC! Youve done great with them. So clean..
Cant wait to see the kidds!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's little calypso doing and the other girls too? Just checking in


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Calypso is finally getting the tiniest of udders lol. I can see it a bit but also can feel the tissue building.

They're all getting a little miserable now. Poor Cora is as big as a house. I remembered both Peach and Cora bred 6 days before the recorded breeding so they could be as early as the 1st but we will see. Both of those girls have dropped and softened her ligaments!

We've had SO much rain nothing is drying out . I'm over the rain. But I'm so ready for babies again!! I am think Calypso has twins....Peach twins for sure but maybe trips this year....and Cora I'm thinking 3-4. Hopefully lots of pink!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We also have a new girl coming beginning of March, super excited as she has nice lines that are very milky. And a new buckling most likely same time...I'm trading a doeling out of these girls for him. Similar milky lines and he's a nice wide boy, gorgeous. I'llp pics when they come!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh and some updated pics of Lulu, she's growing so fast! 10 weeks today! And she's as spoiled as can be lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! She's gotten so big...little cutie


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She Lulu is BEAUTIFUL! I love her color. So elegant!
I cant wait to see what your girls do. So exciting!!! Happy kidding!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Y'all saw I posted pics of them right? They went to the last post of the other page ... I am seriously feeling for Corabelle...poor baby.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh they look great! Like all your girls always do. Lots of love & knowledge poured into them!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm ready for them to kid lol. They just lay around moaning now. I try to get them out and walking between it raining. Today is cold and wet and dreary again....I need spring, blue skies, green plants....ahhhhh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Growing quick.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Lulu have gotten so big already! Time flies by! 

The girls are looking great! Can't wait to see their little ones. Thinking pink:kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any changes in the girls? I hope to see pics of babies soon!:waiting:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nooo...

Calypso's teats do look bigger but no more udder development.

Peachys ligs are getting pretty dang soft and dropping a lot.

Cora's not quite as soft but def getting there. She was pretty poofy in the pooch today.

***IF*** they took the first breeding, day 145 is Tues for Peach and Wed for Cora. If it was the second breeding then it's March 2 and 3.

Calypso had one breeding so hers in Mar 9.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ah HA! We might still be kidding together but sooner than you anticipated LOL!
You go girls!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I mean...I won't be dissapointed if I have babies next week LOL. 

In the past, when they had 5 day heats, they Kidded on the second date...but I've heard of some that Kidded with the first date I guess...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey,,you never know till the babies show! Its a Does secret!(dance)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh. My. Word. They've been pregnant FOREVER!!! Last week, always the worst lol. Man when Cora goes, I imagine she will be quick... Her ligs are SO low and soft and she's getting all loose feeling. If course she'll prob stay like that for 2 more weeks lol. Peach is constantly standing propped up on something....getting those babies moved. I felt babies today though in all three...so much fun. Peachy's was kicking like crazy.

While we wait, here's the new crew coming, I'm so stinking excited about both of these. I have one more buckling (well 2) on reserve this year. We'll see if they are born. That gives me e 2 Nubian and 2 mini nubian bucks to work with.

Here's Ladybug, she's such a pretty girl. She'll be bred in the fall.









And this is my new boy...haven't decided his name yet...


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Love those ears!!! So stinking cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

He looks Flashy...like a goat 007! Ladybug is soooo cute... how many girls do you have? They all look amazing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> He looks Flashy...like a goat 007! Ladybug is soooo cute... how many girls do you have? They all look amazing!


I currently have 5 adult does and 3 young does, one young one being sold next month. So Ladybug will make 8 after Delilah goes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I saw all those behind Ladybug , in her picture. I was thinking...wow...how do you keep up with all those girls?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Soo y'all, I'm seriously wondering if Cora bred on the first date and is due March 2nd instead. That would make day 145 on Wednesday. She filled her udder a little more, but her ligaments are so low and really soft. She's now today hollowed out at the ligs (see pic) and some at her hips. She looks a bit lower in the belly...just praying she's not going too early. Her vulva is
really pink today and was pretty poofy and a bit open. I know these things can happen a little early, but her second date is March 8 and I don't think she'd give that long like this...idk.

Some pics from today.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I saw all those behind Ladybug , in her picture. I was thinking...wow...how do you keep up with all those girls?


That's a pic from the breeder where she currently lives


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes is pretty! So are your other girls. Its getting close. How many do you think she will have? When does her udder fill? All of them look like they will have twins or more...


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This is y first kidding with Cora (her third). So I don't know her particulars. I think she has trips, maybe quads possibly but probably 3. Her udder started filling more about a week or two ago.

Peach always has 2, but her udder started filling more last week and is bigger than it was last year at this point with twins. She may possibly have 3, who knows.

Calypso I think has twins. She's finally getting a little udder in.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So...

How are the girls?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well...let me tell you a story. 

So I saw this, then thought "I'll check on them and then post". Went out to feed and milk....saw her and she was eating, tried to get a quick feel of ligs and felt them... pretty sure.

After chores thought "maybe I'll go get a pic to post of all the lazy non-kidding girls. 

Noticed Corabelle walking all over the shelter whining. She was hollow as can be in her back end, looking low. meh let me check ligaments on all for my daily check....

Not a single lig could be found, as mushy as can be. Watched her for 5 minutes, lots of stretching, light contractions, rump high, and whining. 

So I had to run and set up the kid pen because that's what we were getting ready to do today or tomorrow. Now we're sitting in the kid pen....goo visible, a little pawing, a lot of snorting cause she's not the happiest lol. 

Today is 146 by her first breeding date. Ohh and lots of goo coming out now after she laid down. Be back later, might be pushing soon.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Woohoo!!! Let’s do this can’t wait to see some babies!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Jubillee said:


> Well...let me tell you a story.
> 
> So I saw this, then thought "I'll check on them and then post". Went out to feed and milk....saw her and she was eating, tried to get a quick feel of ligs and felt them... pretty sure.
> 
> ...


Yay!!! Babies!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

YAY! 
She had to pick today with these nasty winds...bloody doe code ....
I hope it's an easy as pie kidding for you!
I'm sitting at work waiting to hear if Sybil or Tonks will join Cora's kidding party or continue the rebellion 
Good Luck and Happy Kidding!


Oh yeah...sending lots of pink thoughts your way!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohoo! How exciting. Can't wait to see them!

Happy kidding!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Soooo that was a trip.

She started pushing right after I posted that. Not 20 minutes after we threw up a kid pen and she was pushing. Saw no signs yesterday, even shaved her udder and nothing.

Saw ears coming first...crap...went and checked...head was down top of head coming, no feet. Fixed her head, grabbed a foot. Had to go Sheget the other shoulder past. Girl didn't stay around long. Belly was full of fluid, so very big. Think she aspirated in the womb maybe. Pouring out of her when I went to pick her up to dispose of her.

Second took a bit...but fine, he's a boy, a bit cold and not walking, working on getting him warm and walking.

Third had legs sticking out immediately after second came. He was backwards, he's doing good but needing a little warming, not quite standing yet.

Both boys in the house getting warmed and trying to get them to walk. Have had Selenium and BComplex. Blue boy doing better of the two...eating better but almost on feet. Brown spotted not doing as good, not holding temp, I got a bit of colostrum in him but not sucking and not standing.























Little girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry it was a horrible kidding. 
:goodjob: getting them out.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh no  I'm so sorry. What a horrible kidding. Good job on getting everyone out though. The doeling was beautiful. I hope both the boys will come around for you and do well. They are both very cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh geez, I'm sorry they had trouble and you lost the doeling!
How's Cora? How are you?
I really hope the boys get warmed up and find their legs quickly.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my...that was awful. You are amazing to notice her, get that pen up and deliver that awful presentation of kids. Im sorry the liitle doe drowned, I do hope both boys come around. Hows Cora? How are you?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I’m so sorry you did what you could and you’re amazing and took quick action.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were there to assist. Sorry you lost the one.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Cora is doing good. Got her placenta passed and I milked her. She's fussing with he other girls. Being these are boys, I want to bottle and move them on quick. We have appraisals in April and milk tests so I want to work hands on with her udder. 

I'm exhausted...so tired. You don't realize how worn out a stressful situation can make you until it happens. 

Both boys have gotten on their feet a few times. They've had some colostrum, pooped and peed. Just a little slower than all my others have been.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are beautiful! You did a wonderful job! I hope you find your strength and get more energy. I pray the rest of the deliveries are easy & all does!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.  :goodjob:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Boys are doing better today. Eating like pros. Getting on their feet better. They had Selenium gel yesterday and today. Still a bit wobbly but better. They're so cute, my human kids have been snuggling them like crazy.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

AWWWW!
I was just thinking about you and was going to ask how the boys are and How Cora is doing.... Great timing!
It's great to see they're up and about more! They look tiny how much do they weigh?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Gosh I haven't even weighed them yet. I need to do that today. 

Cora is good, she has a bit of edema in her udder so she's been getting Vit C and having an udder massage with Dynamint.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Brown guy is 6.8 and blue one is 6 even!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so glad to hear that Cora is ok! That's great news  YAY!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

They are so handsome!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

They are soooo very handsome!! Glad they are doing better for you and I’m so sorry it was such a crazy whirlwind kidding.. wishing you all the best in the future kidding!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww I just love that Blue color. But that other is soooo cute too. Just love them both!!!! :inlove::inlove:
So happy to see them up & doing better! Hope Cora is better !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwwww I just love that Blue color. But that other is soooo cute too. Just love them both!!!! :inlove::inlove:
> So happy to see them up & doing better! Hope Cora is better !


Haha, he's available to come live with you  lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If I had Dairy goats...I would take him in a heart beat. I know how well you treat & keep your goats.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So we are on 143 for Peachy!

She's getting a bit hollowed/bony looking today, ligs are pretty soft and dropped. No change in udder though. I'm watching her today, well everyday here on...but she normally kids day 147, so Wednesday. But she's breathing a bit fast and her body as changed so I'm keeping a close eye... after Corabelle, I don't trust these boogers LOL.

Calypso trucking along, with her bitty udder. She's day 141...due the 9th...a FF.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Peachy is gorgeous! Love that look. Wow only a week away!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're looking good! These girls are going to be the death of us yet 
Peachy 's udder looks great and Calypso is still such a cutie! I'm praying hard you have no more kidding issues, it's been a rough year!
Hang in there!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Peachy is gorgeous! Love that look. Wow only a week away!!!!


She was my first ever goat, her and I are bonded, she is never leaving this property. She's 50/50 Nigerian/Nubian. Her udder is gorgeous when it's full and so easy to milk. She's my baby.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> They're looking good! These girls are going to be the death of us yet
> Peachy 's udder looks great and Calypso is still such a cutie! I'm praying hard you have no more kidding issues, it's been a rough year!
> Hang in there!


Thanks, I'll be thrilled with no more issues. Peach has always kidded with ease, no help needed. Last year she did have two bubbles coming at once but I barely had to push one back and out popped the other. She's a great momma too.

So I went to check on her, I doubt anything happening immediately but she's definitely.....different. Headbutting all the other girls more than normal (she's herd queen), breathing fast, a little wide-eyed, and just in general hanging around the shelter. So I'm watching closely.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

144 today. Ligs are hard to find but there. Really soft. Udder hasn't started filling yet but she's doing lot of staring, trying to be alone, very posty, just different. Doesn't look like she's dropped really, but when she wags her tail, she's getting jiggly all in there. I could feel the kids moving today. I sat with her for awhile to observe and she stuck to me like glue a lot. We'll see...


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Calypso's baby udder is growing, and she's SO round lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Getting closer!

Awww, calypso's udder is so cute. It looks like she swallowed a big beach ball!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She really does lol

Went and observed peach again...o think we have the teensiest bit of udder filling.im noticing some subtle change...ligs are so soft. She's just acting off. She laid for like 2 minutes then got up and just stared. 

I need to go help my friend who is stressed to the max with a mass kidding going on lol, but I'm a bit worried leaving now. Typically she's go tomorrow based on these signs...but idk


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Say 145 - Peach doing the same. No babies today ligs still there but low and super soft. Udder didn't fill anymore. I'm still betting Wednesday. And you know what, storm coming through tomorrow and Wednesday, so double yes she will LOL. 

I'm kind of glad she didn't go today, I'm exhausted and have been sick. Hopefully better soon.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yep, that's when she will go! Hopefully only 2 days left until you are snuggling some new kids! 

Sorry you have been sick Thats no fun. Especially when you are watching (almost)kidding goats. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm sorry you're not feeling well! This weather isn't helping matters either. She's doing it too huh..I was hoping for some kid pics  These girls UGH!
I'd get ready to batton down the hatches it's going to be fierce from what the weather guy was saying this morning. Are y'all in the tonight severe storm area? or not till Tuesday and Wednesday? I'll be praying for y'all that it doesn't get too ugly while you're kidding. Just in case though you'd better have a couple of lanterns handy or at least a headlamp..Ya know..doe code and all  LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope you get well soon, not fun when you have to tend to goaties.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So I went to sit with her a bit to observe. She's really uncomfortable. Wants to lay but can't, stands around very posty and just staring. This is how she was before I left. I can tell she's just done. If it was for ligs being barely there and no udder fill...I'd assume she was early labor. I think maybe she's dropped since this morning.

However, 2 of my milkers, while I was sitting out there, were all over me acting bucky..making noises and licking me and one even doing that little kick bucks do. Do you think they're picking up on Peachy's hormones and making them act silly?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sure looks like she is getting closer.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's Peaches today? She looks really uncomfortable. Poor baby.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I def think on par for tomorrow, maybe overnight. Very heavy and fast breathing. Grinding teeth, udder starting to fill, ligs I can barely feel. She's so uncomfortable.

Sitting in the shelter to observe and Cora driving me crazy licking an all over me lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, look at that face though! SO SWEET!
I will be watching for news


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well IDK, udder hasn't really been filling. Ligs are barely there though. She's drinking a ton today, breathing very heavy. Legs posty as can be. We'll see. I check her every couple hours. 

On the other hand, Miss Calypso is starting to fill a touch and ligs are getting soft. She's been laying around groaning and teeth grinding. She's 144 today.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I kind of want to hang out with your preggo does in that shelter. Those large flake shaving are very inviting and it's bright sunny and clean! haha

I hope Peaches gives you that keeper doeling you are looking for.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Y'all...I'm at the crazy "give me babies" stage...might need an intervention here lol. How many times did I check on her and sit with her...though I'm sure she enjoyed it lol. 

No more udder growth in Peach and those ligs still barely there. Unless she picks up overnight, doubt tomorrow will be baby day. Ahhhhh.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Y'all...I'm at the crazy "give me babies" stage...might need an intervention here lol. How many times did I check on her and sit with her...though I'm sure she enjoyed it lol.
> 
> No more udder growth in Peach and those ligs still barely there. Unless she picks up overnight, doubt tomorrow will be baby day. Ahhhhh.


Hang in there! I decided I just have fat Does and I told them they're on a hay and water diet till their bellies show their girlish figures again...LOL...The looks I got...
Think it'll work?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's it at your barn? It's raining cats and dogs here! 
Is Peaches responding to the barametric changes? I hope all is well!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nada. Nothin. Zilch. She's the same as yesterday. 

Lightly raining currently...the storms are coming though I believe.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Her ligs are like...if someone inexperienced or unsure checked, they'd say they were gone, but I have to dig and I can barely feel them. They feel like an overtight rubber band. Super steep today, she just always has her head against the wall or laying and grunting constantly, staring off, sometimes wild eyes, lots of tail flagging. But no change in udder. I'll be going out to check in a little while but not expecting much.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Is that Peach hiding in the corner? Ohhh bless her heart. Shes gonna have those babies pretty soon. Cant wait to see them! 
That little FF udder. Its so cute!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This is Peach. Always putting her head in the corner or on the wall, the past 2 days. Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh, poor peach. Hopefully she goes soon. She looks so done with being preggo!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nothin happening still..sometimes it looks like she has a random contraction, but otherwise same ol' stuff.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok the race is on! Time for Peaches to get in gear


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well dang...y'all's got the message LOL. It's SO windy and cold, I don't wanna go out again LOL. I checked a bit ago and nada.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Well dang...y'all's got the message LOL. It's SO windy and cold, I don't wanna go out again LOL. I checked a bit ago and nada.


She's gotta go today! You need babies! I'll keep checking


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

No baby day. Still the same barely hanging on ligs. She's not as steep today. Udder....nothing. I was probably imagining when I felt it and it felt slightly more full cause it doesn't look any different.

I'll check in a few hours after they are not at the trough eating and see what she's doing, but I highly doubt today.

Peach - 148
Calypso - 146


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So out checking her now. Udder still meh....maybe a touch filling...ligs getting mushy but I barely still feel one I think. She's been head in the corner the whole time. Can't tell if she has contractions but she gets roached and adjusts her back legs which her posty. So IDK. We have everything ready. Today would be great cause tomorrow I have to go milk for a friend tomorrow, if hate to leave her.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well IDK, she came and laid her head in my lap, I can still feel both ligs but they are so thin and low...who knows.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok Peaches, it's time, the rains gone and mom can spend the day holding your hoof ...you need to stretch and move those babies up and outta there so you can get lots of goodies and ear scratches! 
I'll be she'll go tonight for you! Take her for a long walk. They've been cooped up and not moving because of the weather... I'll bet if you get them moving it'll jump start things....They're both SO close!

Fingers crossed


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ohh a walk would be good, get some brush, stretch out. I'm going back out in an hour and will do that if she's the same. She's literally stayed in except to get water, for the last few days. The first pics are what she does most of the time..she's not eating....but holding her head against the wall.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Ohh a walk would be good, get some brush, stretch out. I'm going back out in an hour and will do that if she's the same. She's literally stayed in except to get water, for the last few days. The first pics are what she does most of the time..she's not eating....but holding her head against the wall.
> 
> View attachment 174781
> View attachment 174783
> View attachment 174785


Poor baby 
She's got to be so miserable. Yep, a nice walk in the sunshine might perk her up.
Give her a scratch for me!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Come on peach. You will feel sooooo much better once you let your little hostages free! Poor girl. 

Hopefully she will kid today/tonight before you have to go.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So we have def udder filling now. Mushy but thin thin ligs. Keeps wagging tail and she's loose in the vulva. Not wanting to walk much but is chowing down on grass. The sun came out and it's so nice.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hoping for this afternoon/night!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay!(dance) Come on peach. Let's see what you are hiding!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

YIPEE! Thata girl, you can do it! 
Time to see those doelings!
Sunshine always feels good


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Not much going on. She's had staring matches with the wall, sky, whatever...teeth grinding...some biting at her sides, but that's it..she hasn't laid a lot, only for maybe 5 minutes and will get up and just stand. Not much of anything else....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nope. Ligaments have been fully gone, she's looking extra hollowed and dropped. Grinding teeth like crazy. Very posty...just hanging out waiting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So I'm not sure what is going on. My husband and I stayed up till 2 a.m. I fell asleep for an hour or so in the chair in and out of sleep. She would have some contractions she start a baby talking around maybe 12:30. I finally could not take it anymore it was so cold out there and we weren't making any progress. So I went to bed at 2. Got up at 6. She was laying down she had lost a string of clear goo and it looked like maybe even a small water bag broke because there was liquid under her and her tail was wet. Since then she has had very very strong contractions and a small string of Amber goo. But no pushing. I had to go feed and milk and I checked her before I left to go milk for my friend and she was still laying down strong contractions. I don't know what to do at this point, I'm not sure when I need to intervene. She hasn't started pushing I usually time it from pushing but when do you intervene when they haven't even started pushing but are having strong contractions and leakage?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

That sounds like a long time to be contracting. A kid might be in the wrong position and not having her feel the need to push.

I would go in and at least check(if not start pulling kids) now. Always better to be safe than sorry. If everything is lined up as it should be, great! Just wait it out a little longer. The longer the kids are in there, the more risk there is for them(and peach) 

I pray everything goes smoothly and all is well!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Maybe give some calcium too
I agree, at least check her out, poor thing, she might need some help.
Oh, I'm praying hard that all is ok for y'all! You've had enough heartache!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Whoo boy that was a TRIP. 2 does and 1 buck!

So I got home from milking at my friend's. Peach had a long string of pinkish goo and was contracting. I gave her 60cc of calcium. I observed for about 10 minutes, then went and got my husband to help me go in and check. I wanted to follow my gut, I knew it was too long, esp for her as I know her patterns. 

Got her situated, started feeling around, and could not tell what I was feeling for a good few minutes, it was a mass of babies. I just felt this hard knob....turned out to be the babies bottom. I had dug out a leg, I had to do some maneuvering, pushing the bottom in and trying to pull up this back leg. I got a leg out and she started pushing, I didn't want her to because I couldn't tell what was what...saw what I thought was an ear...nope...a tail. Pushed it back in a bit more and tried to get the other leg, was stuck under another kid. I was so terrified of tearing her. Took a hot minute but finally got the other leg and quickly pulled the kid, a solid white buck!

She was cleaning him and about 5 minutes later started pushing, immediately saw a bubble (praise God!) baby slipped out like butter, a brown roan doeling!! Took her about 5 more minutes and then she was pushing again. Saw a bubble, nothing in it, checked and baby was not in position. She had her head tucked to her chest and legs back, her neck was presenting. Took a hot minute there too to get the head up then a leg and pulled, a solid white doeling!! It's hard to maneuver when the doe is pushing against you. But we did it. I really did not think I could sort out that first baby. I really didn't. But we figured it out and made it!! Boy am I getting some experience in pulling kids this year...oy. 

All are well, up on their feet in minutes, all have had a good dose of colostrum (she's the best mom!) and I left them to bond a bit and will check in a little while! I'm pooped. 

Calypso is doing her thing, I bet she will be overdue which will be nice. I need a little break. I really pray I don't have to go in on her too...this year has been a mess. 

Pics coming in a bit!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job! PHEW!
Congratulations! You got your keeper doe and a spare too! YAY!
Oh, I'm thrilled for you and this happy outcome!
Congratulations!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Brown is a doeling, white is a doeling....pic with the brown and the white together...the white is a buckling. 

We're keeping the brown girl...I think her name will be Juniper


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

This year has been a bad one with quite a few does having of kidding problems 

Big congrats! They are all super cute! Juniper looks like she came out of a different doe:lolgoat: Great job on getting them out. Sounds like it was a big tangled mess in there! Poor peach.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Congrats!!!!! sooooo cute


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

All is well here! Babies growing like a weed. Doing so well. 

Calypso was 148 today...no change, but wasn't really expecting her early. I'm thinking maybe Wednesday...just a guess. 

So we changed the little girl's name, her name is Kessel Run Mighty Shiloh aka "Shiloh". It means peace, and I feel like the Father gave me great peace after stressing about sorting these kids. ANd mighty because she was the second one and came out with a great force. So, that's her


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> All is well here! Babies growing like a weed. Doing so well.
> 
> Calypso was 148 today...no change, but wasn't really expecting her early. I'm thinking maybe Wednesday...just a guess.
> 
> So we changed the little girl's name, her name is Kessel Run Mighty Shiloh aka "Shiloh". It means peace, and I feel like the Father gave me great peace after stressing about sorting these kids. ANd mighty because she was the second one and came out with a great force. So, that's her


Love the name  it's perfect!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So due date for Calypso today! Her udder has gotten a bit bigger, but ligs are rock hard. I'm thinking next couple days.

Peach and the kids are getting moved back to the big pen, she's bored seperated and she's the herd queen...she needs to get back to her duties

Ladybug gets here this afternoon!! Can't wait! Ruler (the buckling).comes next week.

And the brown spotted Cora buckling goes to his new home today, the blue one on Wednesday. Exciting, they're growing so beautifully!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Come on Calypso! ...Don't wait till Friday with the thunderstorms and rotten weather... have them soon so you can play in the sunshine 
Oh, I'll bet you're so excited for the new babies arrival, I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I hope she doesn't wait THAT long. I've been thinking Wednesday for awhile. I'll check on her later today when I move Peach and see how that udder is filling...I remember Mercy (other FF) started filling the day before she kidded...but her ligaments were so much softer LOL. 

I haven't even seen that we have rain coming again, oy. I need to get some garden stuff planted right before that then so it will water it all!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> I hope she doesn't wait THAT long. I've been thinking Wednesday for awhile. I'll check on her later today when I move Peach and see how that udder is filling...I remember Mercy (other FF) started filling the day before she kidded...but her ligaments were so much softer LOL.
> 
> I haven't even seen that we have rain coming again, oy. I need to get some garden stuff planted right before that then so it will water it all!


We have a big front moving in Thursday night with thunderstorms and heavy rain thru next Wednesday...your baby plants might need an umbrella so they don't get washed away


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ugh no. Well it's raining now, lightly. 

Calypso is def pre-labourish. Beating up everyone, standing and staring, hips arched...all that. Her ligs are still hard but they are def spreading. So maybe tomorrow...

Peach has been moved with babies back with the herd...she's been having to take her place back as herd queen! Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Ugh no. Well it's raining now, lightly.
> 
> Calypso is def pre-labourish. Beating up everyone, standing and staring, hips arched...all that. Her ligs are still hard but they are def spreading. So maybe tomorrow...
> 
> Peach has been moved with babies back with the herd...she's been having to take her place back as herd queen! Lol


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Actually she is progressing quite fast. She might be a "middle of the night check". I don't get up and check usually. If ligs are still there but udder growing, typically they're ready the next morning to kid. But her ligs are softer, udder tight (but tiny) she's crazy wide-eyed and dropped. So we'll see...but I'm def saying by tomorrow for sure...she'll shock me if not.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh you don't want to miss this one ...it's an up every two hour check night!
Let's see those babies Calypso!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So.i checked her at 11 Las night...her ligs were nowhere to be found, but she wasn't quite mushy yet. So I got up at 1. Not a whole lot of progression then, she was a touch more mushy, udder a little bigger. 

So I went back to sleep until 5:30...she's more mushy, hollowed, dropped, and while still on the small side, udder is tight and teats are fuller. So I just moved her to sit with her as I know it will be today sometime. She's currently chowing down on food so we'll see what happens soon!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Looking good! Calypso is so pretty I can't wait to see her kids 
I was bouncing up and down with Fleur too last night but I'm starting to think she doe coded me...haven't been out yet this morning though. (Needed coffee first)
I'll be checking on calypso a lot today...sending pink thoughts your way
Happy Kidding!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Come on Fluer!! You have a kidding buddy! Today is a good day for babies!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's Calypso?...inquiring minds wanna know !!!!
I think @Nigerian dwarf goat will be kidding with you today... Fleur maybe maybe not...Daughters at home with her so..??? I just hope she checks a lot but she's taking her mid-term today so she's distracted. Fleur has kidded twice before so I'm not as stressed.
Go Texas


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Good Luck Calypso and Jubillee!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Still hanging on. She more hollow and dropped. Grinding teeth a lot. Won't lay down more than 30 seconds. I feel like we are close...but needs to be closer LOL I'm read for a nap!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Good Luck Calypso and Jubillee!!


You too!!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Come on Calypso! Let's see some babies. 

Can't wait to see her kids! I hope it goes smoothly with no problems!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ooohhh we have goo! Not that it means RIGHT now ... but it's progress! She's way more vocal now too!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She laid down and gave a couple small pushes, back up again, concentrating hard too....maybe very soon


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

(dance) Its almost baby time! Oh I can't wait to see them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:coolmoves::great:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh the excitement is building! I can't wait! Whahoooo!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sounds like delta beat Calypso! They were born about an hour ago, but 2 boys
Good Luck! Hope you get at least 1 doe!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Alright.....buck/doe twins at 1:30. Big ol' boy, struggled to get that head out. Took us a bit but we did it, doe came out with ease. They're gorgeous, will get pics shortly!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Sounds like delta beat Calypso! They were born about an hour ago, but 2 boys
> Good Luck! Hope you get at least 1 doe!!


Ahhh drat. Sounds like they kidded at the same time??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, good job.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see those pictures


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I think so... LOL


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

YAY! both of you got babies to snuggle!
Congratulations on the twins 
Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! Can't wait to see them! Good job calypso!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

You know one of these days I'm going to come down there and take a buckling! What are you asking for your bottle bucklings anyway? 

Congratulations on healthy twins!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Calypso did great! They're adorable


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

mariella said:


> You know one of these days I'm going to come down there and take a buckling! What are you asking for your bottle bucklings anyway?
> 
> Congratulations on healthy twins!


I have them at $300-400 right now... Unless wethered.

Thanks!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I need to get better pics, but the little girl totally has Calypso's eyes/face!

I think she's already sold lol... Maybe the boy soon, someone interested. After tomorrow both Cora's boys are gone. Just Peach's two that I'm not keeping will be left to sell. We just kept Lulu and Shiloh this year as next year we are keeping a few more for sure. And we also brought in a couple this year too. Gotta keep that goat math under control LOL


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Congrats on the new kids! They are so cute and I love their floppy ears! 
Can’t wait to see Ladybug join your herd. Your goats are so healthy and beautiful and I’m sure she will fit right in! 
Now just waiting on Delilah..but that’s a long time away, isn’t it?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm not sure if she took, hasn't come back into heat but I hadn't blood tested her. She actually moved to a friend's home! I get to see her often but my friend loved her and I was trying to keep #s in check! I'm watching her and a waiting! I hope she is.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh and Ladybug is here! She came a couple days ago! I love her, the sweetest thing!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She's adorable! I really love her markings! She's stunning


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

She really is beautiful! Her colors are adorable and she looks like a combination of a ton of different color patterns!
Are you planning to breed her in the Fall or sooner/later? I can't wait to see kids out of her!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Omg!!! Those babies are amazing!!! ️ ️ ️


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay, ladybug! She is so pretty:inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

CaramelKittey said:


> She really is beautiful! Her colors are adorable and she looks like a combination of a ton of different color patterns!
> Are you planning to breed her in the Fall or sooner/later? I can't wait to see kids out of her!


No I'll breed her in the fall with the rest of the girls. I like having kidding all in one time frame lol..though we know goats don't cater to our wishes sometimes lol.

I plan to breed her to my newest buckling coming...unless my other reservation buck is born.


----------

